

Ask HN: When are you going to add a new server? - harrisreynolds

Hacker News is a great resource... but it seems to be getting slower.  What are the latest traffic stats?  and more importantly, when will HN update the infrastructure to better handle its current traffic load?
======
templaedhel
The server routinely slows down, then has to be restarted by PG. We may just
be in the slowdown period.

As for traffic, <http://ycombinator.com/images/hntraffic-9feb11.png> is the
traffic on the 9th of Feb 2011.

~~~
Joakal
Not Found

The requested URL /sslyc/images/hntraffic-9feb11.png was not found on this
server.

------
sp332
It's getting about twice as many "new" posts lately as it did last month.
There's a lot more spam, but not _that_ much more. I wonder if there's an
uptick in traffic for some reason?

------
donohoe
I think the question is: What is the traffic load, and by how much has it
increased in the last 6-12 months?

------
wmf
It gets fixed when it gets unbearably bad, not before.

